# Just joined to buy a bow and can’t.



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Bowhunter556.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Nathaniel67 (Dec 12, 2021)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyben (Aug 11, 2019)

Bowhunter556 said:


> So new to archery talk and can’t do what I need until I make 20 posts and wait 2 weeks. Came here to search for a bow I can’t find on eBay or Amazon. Maybe I’m doing something wrong in searches but why are there classified adds from 5 years ago? That also state sold? And when I search it pulls up all forums and not just classified ads. Any help is appreciated.


While searching, be sure to filter your search to the most recent posts. That could show you the ones that were recently posted. Lest I forget, welcome to archery talk. You can definitely wait 2 weeks and make 20 posting. There’s a lot you can learn on this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gooser71 (Jan 9, 2021)

nyben said:


> While searching, be sure to filter your search to the most recent posts. That could show you the ones that were recently posted. Lest I forget, welcome to archery talk. You can definitely wait 2 weeks and make 20 posting. There’s a lot you can learn on this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Changed the rules on classifieds to keep losers out


----------



## Yother10 (Nov 8, 2021)

It's totally worth the wait and post requirements for the forum. Some of the deals on the classifieds here are incredible

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Hal6 (Apr 27, 2017)

Trying to rack up 20 posts as well for a future bow purchase. Good luck!


----------



## DGF (Aug 11, 2011)

Me too! Been a member for years as the occasional lurker and have been thinking of picking up a new to me bow for next season. Better get a few posts under my belt.

-Dan


----------



## Yother10 (Nov 8, 2021)

I intermittently lurked for the last year or two. Due to the fact that every question I had about archery pretty much linked to a post on this website. I had no idea that the classifieds were such a gold mine until recently.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Traffic lights (Dec 3, 2021)

You can view classified ads just can’t post until 2 weeks and 20 post is my understanding.


----------



## Tschump (Sep 26, 2021)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Jdandywv (Oct 5, 2020)

Welcome and hang in there.


----------



## SportHunter (May 22, 2009)

20 posts and two weeks will go fast, there will be plenty of bows to buy then. Welcome to AT!


----------



## Bmills3577 (Dec 2, 2021)

Yeah im in the same boat myself. It's probably a good thing though.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bowhunter556 (Dec 14, 2021)

solomtnhunter said:


> welcome to AT


Thanks all! This looks like it will be a great resource.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Consider the 20 posts as a small investment with big returns..


----------



## olmuleskinner (Oct 30, 2021)

Yother10 said:


> I intermittently lurked for the last year or two. Due to the fact that every question I had about archery pretty much linked to a post on this website. I had no idea that the classifieds were such a gold mine until recently.
> 
> I have the same results any questions I think of have been asked and answer so far already.


----------



## Turbo1998 (Oct 3, 2021)

You can always private message a seller


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dead_fowl (Oct 16, 2013)

I hear ya, I was a former somewhat active member from 2013 with about about 800 or so posts and several purchases. I've been lurking recently looking for a new bow. I could sign in, but that was it. No posts, no messages, nada. Had to reregister, and start from scratch.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Pen State


----------



## AllArchery507 (Nov 29, 2021)

Welcome to the group


----------

